# Microfibre towels - any good?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking of getting some for the motorhome.
Do they dry you well, do they wash/dry quickly and do they take up less space than conventional towels?

Where's the best place to get them?

Thanks


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

Smart Microfibre do them, it would be worth googling em!
Used some at Shepton when we were next to them, wiped gennies over keep demo units nice etc. 
The towels in particualar took the moisure straight off and left no smears which was good!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We bought some at the NEC and would not be without them now. They are light, very absorbent and most importantly, they dry very fast.

The initial outlay was a bit of a shock but well worth it.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I use microfibre cloths to clean motorhomes, they are very good. Do not use fabric conditioner in the wash with them though.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We bought them. I like them but my husband doesn't. 

We bought a blue and deep pink and the pink one is still losing colour after many washes!!

Ours are Travel Essentials, bought at an outlet centre at Gretna.

You need to pat yourself dry rather than rub. They do dry quickly.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've been using a pair for over a year now and wouldn't use anything else in the motorhome.

They dry well (rubbing or patting), dry out quickly after use and laundering and take up less than half the space of conventional towels.

We bought an additional pair at the Shepton show in April.

They are not cheap but, in my mind, well worth the cost.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Try Home bargains if you've got one near you, they usually sell the small ones made by 'fitness pro for 99p each and they are surprisingly good.
I have been known to bang on about them before....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-17599-microfibre.html

Pete


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We bought 2 from Decathlon, they were 9.99 euros and I think they are about the same price in the UK. These seem expensive but are very good and we will be buying 2 more next time we go to Decathlon. They are nearly bathsize so are excellent. I think these are the ones:

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/kingcham-pink-57510966/


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I bought some on the internet, either from QVC or Lakeland (can't remember which). They are awful and we don't use them. I'm sure there are some great ones around but don't just buy any without either a good recommendation or seeing and feeling it for yourself.

I have seen some microfibre towels in sports shops and they seem fine, except for the size. 


Chris


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

We like them for their weight,size and quick drying.
The set we bought from a camping outlet - expensive.
Second set from Aldi supermarket same quality very cheap.
Worth checking the special offers from Aldi for them.

Clive


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*microfibre towels*

bought ours from quailty save,about a £1 for the small blue ones,and about £2.50 for larger white ones,absolutely great,not like big fluffy towels,but for wildcamping for weeks at a time,just right,washed and dried in no time at all.

and..1 big white fluffy one that i use when i know i can wash and dry it in a day,bliss.

mags


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

peejay said:


> Try Home bargains if you've got one near you, they usually sell the small ones made by 'fitness pro for 99p each and they are surprisingly good.


I would second that - super in a MH take less space and dry quickly


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Just back from a year on the road. Had 2 fibre towels each and washed them regularly! Quick drying and very compact so ideal and wear well


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

So far at two shows my wife has spent £50 odd pound buying these towels, she say's they are great, i bought the blue small ones for car/camper and i do not think they are so good, on our blue car there appears streaks when dry so has to be rubbed over again.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We use them for drying us, not the van!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Micro fibre towel*

They are good, they work and wash and dry very quickly but
I have tried expensive ones and cheap ones and I don't like them at all.

I have dry skin and find that the threads "snag" on my hands and don't get me started on shaved legs, urgh!!

If I was backpacking in the Himalaya's I might be tempted to put up with one hanging from my rucksack but there is no substitute for the real thing.

Have a good look around the shops and feel them before you splash out and buy some.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

CandA said:


> We use them for drying us, not the van!


We've got some, I use mine for drying me, MOH hates it and says it's like drying himself with a chamois leather, so I guess he could use it on the van instead! :wink:

Catz


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Have bought some. Horrible! Have nice big lockers in the Hymer!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Towels*

We have been using Microfibre towels for about seven years initially because of the reduced bulk, weight and drying time.

I find that although they do dry you well enough I always feel damp afterwards, but I am not??

Compares with Goretex Clothing. When you wear it and its peeing down you feel slightly damp yet you check it out and No bone dry.

Steve


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

We also have them, (hand towel size) but we also have the smaller flannel size, bought from Aldi, I am not a small chap and I can dry myself with the smaller one, and the towel, is used to dry my back. After the shower, wash the small one through, hold them under the hand dryer and they are dry before you get back to the van.
I was unsure at first, how can a piece of cloth 12" x 12" dry a full grown man, but it does, wouldn't be without them.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have 4 of them, had them 3 years now after the recommendations off here, they still look like new as they still are   

None of us could get use to them, they stay at the bottom of the towel bin and we use the normal ones at the top. 

Sent daughter away to Brownie camp this weekend hoping she may get use to them and at least they can dry it quickly when been dropped on the floor. 

They are light and they do pack away small, just feel wet when finished, we really must try harder this year.

Mandy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Micro fibre towel*



an99uk said:


> They are good, they work and wash and dry very quickly but
> I have tried expensive ones and cheap ones and I don't like them at all.
> 
> I have dry skin and find that the threads "snag" on my hands and don't get me started on shaved legs, urgh!!
> ...


I can't stand those that stick to your fingers. The ones we bought from Decathlon are like very soft flanelette/shammy leather type, strange at first but after the first touch use them as normal towels.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

We've been using them in kitchen cloth form for over 5 years - the first lot lasted >3 years 8) Very effective drying, and crumb collection and hygienic too :wink: :wink: 
Ours are made by 3M & sold as Scotch Brite
Mind you, we've never had then in contact with body parts other than hands :roll:


----------



## Steamairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, we bought four of these towels when we got our first motorhome three years ago.

We've got a large bath towel and small hand towel each. We wouldn't be without them in the motorhome because they dry so quickly and wash really well.

They do take a bit of getting used to though because as others have said, you need to pat rather than rub yourself dry.
We bought ours from Lakeland. Hope this helps


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all, We use the large size micro fibre towels in M/H and love 'em when away in her but prefer the 'real thing' in the house. We bought ours at Aldi, when on special offer, also use micro fibre cloths for 'drying stuff',,,,, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I got some microfibre towels from the Trespass shop.
Special offer - reduced from £9.99 to £7.99, then when I got to the till, it was buy 2 get another free!

Tried them at home - quite impressed with them, hubby thought they were ok too.

They dried quickly and take up hardly any space.

I see what you mean with though - it is more of a patting action as opposed to a rub to dry yourself. And although you end up totally dry, you still 'feel' a bit wet :?

http://www.trespass.co.uk/product/accessories-6/other-22/camping-183/soaked-UUACMID20004


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think they are rubbish, you would get more water absorption from a plastic bag.
Gary 
:wink:


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

reviving this thread. I bought one from decathlon 9e99 before I went on my last trip and loved the towel. is a bit weird as they aren't soft but chamois like but dried me well, great for shoving in the swim bag and so easy to wash and dry. Son took it to football practice so am looking to invest in some more.
Are they cheaper in the UK, am ebaying atm but they seem to be more like the *proper knobbly type* microfibre which I use for my cleaning. 
Does anyone know who sells the chamois type in uk please.
thanks


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Try Lakeland Me0wp00, that's where I got mine from.

Catz


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I bought some on the internet, either from QVC or Lakeland (can't remember which). They are awful and we don't use them. I'm sure there are some great ones around but don't just buy any without either a good recommendation or seeing and feeling it for yourself.
> 
> I have seen some microfibre towels in sports shops and they seem fine, except for the size.
> 
> Chris


I now have some microfibre towels that I'm happy with. I bought 2 of them in the camping section of Clas Ohlson in Manchester and they come in a little net bag. They are bigger than a hand towel and somewhat smaller than a normal bath towel but they work OK. We also take some very thin cheap white cotton towelling towels bought at Ikea. Obviously not the quality we'd want to use at home but much quicker drying than more luxurious towels.

Chris


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

can't find them online on lakeland ( 
will try the camping shops but it looks like 10E is a fairly good price, mine is quite a big towel. I'll keep searching.
thanks all


----------

